# Portable Building Home.



## Staubachkid (Apr 19, 2013)

Howdy yall! I am in the process of making a portable building a home. I am about 80% done right now and wanted to show you guys my progress. If anybody has any tips or anything for my future building please feel free to fill me in on what I can do better. I am very new at this.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV9Z-7kCOHU&feature=share&list=UU-MD7eOUyXEfOtWDIDvYVQQ[/ame]


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

Great job! That is what we are considering doing, either that or a camper. We have a chance to buy 40 acres but it is raw land. 

Can you give us an idea of how much it cost as far as wiring and insulation, etc.?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Cool!

Back when those two-story buildings at Home Depot (I think they're 12x16 or 16x16) were in the $4500 - $5000 range, DH and I toyed with the idea of starting with one and adding on with another, one at a time, until we decided it was big enough.


----------



## Staubachkid (Apr 19, 2013)

SmokyShadow said:


> Great job! That is what we are considering doing, either that or a camper. We have a chance to buy 40 acres but it is raw land.
> 
> Can you give us an idea of how much it cost as far as wiring and insulation, etc.?


I believe to wire everything up and insulation was about 700-900. wasn't that bad. I did put a lot of insulation though lol


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like this. I want one too


----------

